# KyuKi-Do in action



## Greg King (Jul 27, 2007)

Thought y'all might like to see some forms ....Bow form is Man Nam,the others are Ka-Chi and Sa-Rang...and yes my son is in there somewhere.ENJOYhttp://s207.photobucket.com/albums/bb222/Kyukido/?action=view&current=432d19a9.flv

http://s207.photobucket.com/albums/bb222/Kyukido/?action=view&current=390e764c.flv

http://s207.photobucket.com/albums/bb222/Kyukido/?action=view&current=87cf4bde.flv


----------



## IcemanSK (Jul 27, 2007)

Great stuff, Greg! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## leplvr (Jul 30, 2007)

Awesome footage Greg! Sooner than we know it, we'll both be standing there infront of the panel of Masters along with our signifigant others!

Connie


----------



## wade (Aug 2, 2007)

Sorry Greg, I also looked at the footage and was not impressed. The kicking techniques were horrible, especially since these are supposed to be red, soon to be black belts. Ewwwwwww................

Remember, this is just my opinion. Just be happy that I am not on their promotion boards.


----------

